# Oreo Pancakes Recipe!!!



## kleenex (Jun 12, 2014)

Oreo Pancakes - Grandbaby Cakes


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry, but that looks like just about the last thing I would ever want to eat for breakfast in the morning. 

Maybe as a dessert, though.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2014)

I am with you Steve. Maybe a Sunday night supper or dessert. But just the thought of getting up and facing that first thing in the morning is more than I could do. To feed a family, you would have to make pancakes the size of the pan and then assemble. Cut into serving pieces for an individual. The kids would love it. That's for sure.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm with you guys, to me it is gross.

I do think it would be a grand finale for a bunch of giggling kids at a sleepover!

Just make sure you send them home before they start tossing their cookies!


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2014)

Spike could easily eat a stack of them all by himself. And he has a gallon of real maple syrup to go with it. That has three of his favorite foods. Maple syrup, whipped cream and pancakes. I will never understand that kid. He buys the whipped cream in a can just so he can squirt it in his mouth and eat it. If you make the whipped cream, he will hang around until you are all done with using it just so he can have the bowl.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 13, 2014)

What!?!  Oreos for breakfast is good.  Foods from at least 2 food groups--   Chocolate and milk.  I thought they looked rather good.  I could eat a 3 stacker,  as long as Addie says it's ok to use enough whip cream for a whole stack.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> I am with you Steve. Maybe a Sunday night supper or dessert. But just the thought of getting up and facing that first thing in the morning is more than I could do. To feed a family, you would have to make pancakes the size of the pan and then assemble. Cut into serving pieces for an individual. The kids would love it. That's for sure.



A pancake is a Breakfast, lunch, dinner, or midnight snack meal.  Sure it is a bit more effort to do this than a basic boring regular pancake, but this is NOT your normal pancake.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 13, 2014)

Some mornings it's all I can do to look a slice of toast in the face. I really think I'd have to go back to bed if someone offered me this for breakfast!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 15, 2014)

kleenex said:


> A pancake is a Breakfast, lunch, dinner, or midnight snack meal.  Sure it is a bit more effort to do this than a basic boring regular pancake, but this is NOT your normal pancake.


You forgot to mention dessert, because that's really what this is. If I ate these pancakes for any meal, I would feel crappy for hours afterward. Copious amounts of sugar simply doesn't provide enough nutrition.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> You forgot to mention dessert, because that's really what this is. If I ate these pancakes for any meal, I would feel crappy for hours afterward. Copious amounts of sugar simply doesn't provide enough nutrition.



I agree with you Steve. Carb overload. I often wonder if the folks who think up these recipes are aware of diabetes being on the increase.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 15, 2014)

Addie said:


> I agree with you Steve. Carb overload. I often wonder if the folks who think up these recipes are aware of diabetes being on the increase.



Sinful food is good for you


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2014)

kleenex said:


> Sinful food is good for you.



Sinful food can silently kill you also. Ask any diabetic.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2014)

Addie said:


> I agree with you Steve. Carb overload. I often wonder if the folks who think up these recipes are aware of diabetes being on the increase.



I doubt the authors expect people to eat food like this every day. And there's nothing stopping anyone from adding a bowl of fruit or some yogurt or breakfast meat to the table. An occasional treat isn't going to cause diabetes.


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I doubt the authors expect people to eat food like this every day. And there's nothing stopping anyone from adding a bowl of fruit or some yogurt or breakfast meat to the table. An occasional treat isn't going to cause diabetes.



No it doesn't cause diabetes. (I am not that stupid!) But those carbs and sugar will slowly attack the eyes, nerves in the feet, heart etc. doing irreparable damage. It is those occasional treats that do the most damage.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 16, 2014)

These look good. 

But sadly I won't be able to make them. 

If I bought Oreo cookies they wouldn't last long enough to make it into the batter or the whipped cream.


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2014)

Zagut said:


> These look good.
> 
> But sadly I won't be able to make them.
> 
> If I bought Oreo cookies they wouldn't last long enough to make it into the batter or the whipped cream.



You must know The Pirate. He was helping to put away groceries and took out the Oreo's. End of grocery help!


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd let someone make that for me for any meal.

Breakfast I am not sure I would have the wantto until until I ate.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 16, 2014)

Addie, It sounds like The Pirate "put away" the Oreo's in the same way I would. 

You do understand that there is no place on the shelves for Oreo's?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2014)

Addie said:


> No it doesn't cause diabetes. (I am not that stupid!) But those carbs and sugar will slowly attack the eyes, nerves in the feet, heart etc. doing irreparable damage. It is those occasional treats that do the most damage.



Well, no, an occasional treat isn't going to cause diabetes; we seem to agree on that. The carbs and sugar only do those things when a person has insulin resistance or diabetes. My aunt was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes when she was six years old, and had many surgeries for her damaged eyes, nerves, etc. I know what diabetes does to a person. But if you don't have it, an occational treat isn't going to cause those effects.


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Addie, It sounds like The Pirate "put away" the Oreo's in the same way I would.
> 
> You do understand that there is no place on the shelves for Oreo's?



There is a large canister of coffee where the Oreo's would have been placed.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 19, 2014)

Having diabetes, I can feel my glucose rising just looking at this!  But my husband, who is NOT diabetic, could easily eat this for breakfast.....or dessert!


----------

